# Type of substrate



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I recently started a planted tank and went to a reputable fish store for plants. I told them that i had rather low light and they sold me amazon swords and what i think is some type of Anubias. I plan on upgrading my lighting within the month to a 65W for my 26 gallon. Anyways, I was thinking i need something to mix in with my gravel and most of what i have seen looks like dirt so im assuming i would have to completely drain my tank to add it without making a big mess...is that right? I also found First Layer Pure Laterite by API that is more of the consistency of small gravel and was thinking it would work better and not cloud the water. Thanks

Currently cycling the tank
3 large Amazon Swords
2 Small Anubias?
2 Long Fin Zebra Danios
26 Gallons
30lbs Natural Gravel
Carbon Filter for a 55g+ tank
Temp: 78

Using:
Stress Zyme
Leaf Zone


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

What type of substrate do you have now in your aquarium?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> What type of substrate do you have now in your aquarium?


30 lbs natural aquarium gravel


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If you do not want to remove all this gravel. I would use some type of root tabs to help your plants grow. I would invest in some dry fertilizer also. I get my dry fertilizer from Greenleafaquariums.com. for around $20.00 a year.


----------



## Mbuna (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Type of substrateSand Improvement?*



Big Dog said:


> What type of substrate do you have now in your aquarium?


Hi all, substrate is the question, in my 30 gal. Malawi cichlid environment, known as "rockfish" slaterock of plenty. I have read that a sand substrate in their native habitat would be a want. The larger pebble gravel I, they have is too large being heavy to manuver I'm sure. Also for cleanliness a compact substrate has been an idea, want. Mother mbuna prego with her 3rd batch to come, in private quarters, till due date being Oct. 14. As population increases, not sure as to maturity date, previous sib's only four weeks of age at 1/2 inch, male dominance I'm sure eventually to become an issue. I have a want to ad red-tailed shark or two, along with mbuna's currently are couple electric yellows, one better size plecostomus whose fins have been nipped, more so at breeding time. Any comments appreciated, thanks.*c/p*


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I remember someone telling me on here not long ago not to use live plants in your aquarium while trying to cycle it.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Amie said:


> I remember someone telling me on here not long ago not to use live plants in your aquarium while trying to cycle it.


I was told not to use plants in a fishless cycle, but with fish its ok


----------



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello. am new here and don't get the lingo. What does "cycle" mean? Everyone usually uses it as a verb, except "fishless cycle" above.

Thanks in advance.

PS I use fertilizer tABS. My amazon sword plant is about a foot wide and as tall as my 29 gallon tank. I stopped fetilizing the eel grass because I had way too much of it.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Gemini:
Are you sure with the numbers it's still good?? 5 plants to 2 fish?? Me, I'm not sure. I cycle without fish or plants. 

Bill:
The cycle refers to the nitrogen cycle. Basically, in a tank with NO live plants but with fish in it it would go roughly like this: Fish are fed, left over food and fish waste turns to ammonia, ammonia creates nitrites (bad bacteria...I think), the grown of nitrites triggers a growth of nitrate (good bacteria-I'm sure of that one). That establishes the cycle and it will just continue on from there. Ammonia will be created and then nitrite will be created which will be immediately removed by the nitrates since they are now already in your tank. Most people use a test kit to measure what amount of each of these things are in your water. When you get a nitrate reading on your test and no ammonia and no nitrite is present then your tank is ready for fish. Some people use fish to cycle with. They get 1 or 2 hardy fish and let them help nature take it's course. I prefer to go fishless. I just put in 2 flakes of fish food every day and that creates the ammonia needed to get the cycle going. But, when you add live plants it changes the cycle because as ammonia is create it absorbed by the plants who then let out oxygen in place of it. I'm very new to this too so I might have some things wrong but that's basically the gist. 

Of course.....I could be wrong altogether and the fact that you have a lot of plants to only a little number of fish might really help you out. The plants might eat up enough ammonia that you might just bypass the cycle anyway. I'm sure beaslbob would agree (and probably tell me I should have known that anyway) 

Here is a link to another thread about cycling with plants: Hope it helps. If you still have any questions let me know. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/cycling-plants-7435.html


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plants will not bypass the cycle.

I would add 2-3 more fish. Cycling with only 2 fish could take quite a while.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can cycle a tank with all the plants you want. If you use fast growing plants your cycle will be much faster, than without as the plants will take up most of the ammonia, nitrites as well as nitrates. With enough plants you can add fish within a couple of days.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Amie said:


> The cycle refers to the nitrogen cycle. Basically, in a tank with NO live plants but with fish in it it would go roughly like this: Fish are fed, left over food and fish waste turns to ammonia, ammonia creates nitrites (bad bacteria...I think), the grown of nitrites triggers a growth of nitrate (good bacteria-I'm sure of that one).


*Think you are confused just a tiny bit. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are 3 forms of nitrogen, 1 more toxic than the other. They are not bacteria. Ammonia and nitrite are more toxic than nitrate, so you are shooting for nitrate because fish can tolerate this more. But in order to get nitrate, you need to grow the bacteria that is necessary to break down the ammonia INTO nitrite. Another set of bacteria breaks down nitrite INTO nitrate. Its just nitrogen getting broken down into less toxic forms .*


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Nurse, still new to this. 
So, it's more like ammonia triggers bacteria that breaks ammonia into nitrite and nitrite triggers growth of bacteria that breaks nitrite into nitrate.....right??? 

And the reason we want this cycle to happen before stocking a tank is because after the first time the bacteria are all already present right? So, the cycle happens much much quicker after-right??


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Amie said:


> Thanks Nurse, still new to this.
> So, it's more like ammonia triggers bacteria that breaks ammonia into nitrite and nitrite triggers growth of bacteria that breaks nitrite into nitrate.....right???
> 
> And the reason we want this cycle to happen before stocking a tank is because after the first time the bacteria are all already present right? So, the cycle happens much much quicker after-right??


*Yep exactly. Without the toxin, it wont trigger the bacteria growth. No ammonia added = no cycle starting. That's also why both nitrite and nitrate cant appear at the same time during a cycle, because one has to show up before the other does. 

You want the cycle to happen so the fish wont be exposed to the 2 toxic nitrogen (ammonia + nitrite). A cycled tank has only nitrate. The cycle only happens once. Once its cycled, then its done, you dont need to cycle it agian. Unless you crash the system by dumping in a bunch of fish at the same time or something.

I value plants more than fish, and only use small bright fish to add movement. So when I start up a tank, I plant a large amount of plants I want, and introduce some fish. The tank will cycle on its own. The large water volume and the plants keep the fish from getting harmed. Fishless cycling I believe is mainly for people who's main concern is fish.*


----------

